# i need new rotors(HELP)



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i was told the other day i need new rotors, so i was gonna just get slotted rotors of ebay or somethin. or should i go with the nx conversion or whatever. what is the process of this and how much does it cost apprx. and does the rotor size increase?
p.s. if i just got nx slotted rotors off ebay what else would i need? thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

nx is bigger, slotted same size would eat up pads faster, but nx is better and more contact surface, also if you're getting your nx kit from a parts company, prepare for core charge, and also some bigger wheels, the caliper might hit with stock wheels........you also can try to shave some of the caliper off to make it fit....imo, don't, just switch to bigger wheels.......


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well i have 17's, so are you saying dont get slotted nx size rotors? and can i get kit off ebay? or what does the nx kit consist of?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/brakes.php?S=7aaa301a77240f822e031a4e8e07dd7c#Brake Hop ups

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/project200sx/ 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november02/fastbrakes/


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks omegaman but i would like for some to exactly explain to me what is involved.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's not "don't get slotted" it's just a friendly reminder of what it'll do.....


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o i c, thanks.


----------

